# Cat "baby carrier"



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with those "baby carriers" for cats, i.e. those things you strap on front or back and put a cat (instead of a baby) in. Like this:








although I suppose there are different styles; I only did a brief search.

I'm still tossing about the ideas of getting the cats some outdoors exposure this summer, but without letting them run free. Thanks....


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I was just looking at one of those the other day. I am still undecided. I think it depends on the temperent of the cat. Elliott freaks out when she goes outside, so I could see her struggling to get away and maybe even jumping out. On the other hand my first cat was extremley mellow and I don't really see him struggling or freaking out at all. The one that I looked at had a a short (about 5 inches) chain that hooked on to the carrier and then on to the cats collar/harness. 

If I knew my cat better (only had her about 1.5 months) I would know whether or not I was comfortable w/ them. I am really interested in them though


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

How do they stay in? They certainly don't look secure to me.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

emma_pen said:


> How do they stay in? They certainly don't look secure to me.





> The one that I looked at had a a short (about 5 inches) chain that hooked on to the carrier and then on to the cats collar/harness.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey, get a pet stroller like mine! :lol: 

My cat Loves when I put him in it and push him around the house. If I close it up without him in it he will cling to the top of it. It's like he is say, "this thing isn't going anywhere without me"!! :lol: 

I did take him outside in it one time(still winter here) and I can see that he is going to love going for rides! 

My cat wouldn't stay in anything like that baby sack. 8O I'd have to tie that sting very tight around his neck to keep him from jumping out.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

kana said:


> Hey, get a pet stroller like mine!


Seriously, thanks for mentioning it. I remember it now. I'll think about that.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

My girlfriend saw those pet strollers and was all excited she wants to get one now for our kitties (if they every get along)


----------

